# My frame has 3 boss' under the top tube, are these for bikepacking accessories?



## Berserker26 (Feb 13, 2014)

Never seen these before and am assuming you bikepacking wild dogs must use them for something?


----------



## jeffj (Jan 13, 2004)

Cable routing (for full length housing)?


----------



## Rod Kimble (May 16, 2013)

Yep, looks like it. Should give you the option to run a front derailleur or dropper post if you want to.


----------



## bakerjw (Oct 8, 2014)

As mentioned, full length housing. My Karate Monkey has similar and my LBS strung it from front to back in shifting sleeves. A bit more weight but added resistance to gunk and grit getting into the cables.


----------



## bikepunk13 (Mar 27, 2012)

One review suggested they could be used for a bolt-on frame bag.


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

Ugg, it is for bikepacking gear. Either a large cage to hold a bag or large bottle.


----------



## bikeny (Feb 26, 2004)

From the Marin website under 'Spec' for the Pine Mountain 1:

Frame:	Double Butted CrMo, w/rack, fender and frame bag mounts, tapered headtube


----------



## bikepunk13 (Mar 27, 2012)

leeboh said:


> Ugg, it is for bikepacking gear. Either a large cage to hold a bag or large bottle.


The mounts under the top tube of the pine mountain aren't for anything cages. The spacing is far too wide.


----------



## Berserker26 (Feb 13, 2014)

bikepunk13 said:


> The mounts under the top tube of the pine mountain aren't for anything cages. The spacing is far too wide.


I thought this too, they already run full housing under the down tube as well. Perhaps like says above is for FD or dropper. Will have to look at boss/screw mounted frame bags, didn't know these existed, though they were all velcro


----------



## bikeny (Feb 26, 2004)

They are for a custom framebag as already mentioned. There are no standard framebags that mount like that.


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

I'm guessing they could fit an anything cage, using 2 of the bolts. Or a standard cage using the 2 closer bolts.


----------



## bikeny (Feb 26, 2004)

leeboh said:


> I'm guessing they could fit an anything cage, using 2 of the bolts. Or a standard cage using the 2 closer bolts.


NO! the spacing is not even close to the spacing for water bottle cages or anything cages. Look at the picture.


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

^^^ The lower 2 would fit a standard cage.


----------



## bikeny (Feb 26, 2004)

leeboh said:


> ^^^ The lower 2 would fit a standard cage.


Not sure what you mean by the lower 2. He is specifically asking about the 3 bosses on the bottom of the top tube. The only thing they are for is a frame bag.

If you are talking about the ones on the downtube, then obviously they will fit a standard cage, just like virtually every other frame in existence.


----------

